# Reign of Invertebrates Picture Thread



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

I feel like I post too many threads just to show off true spider pics, so they'll show up here now.

Olios giganteus


Ctenidae sp. "gold banded"


Cupiennius salei


Latrodectus geometricus


Callobius bennetti


Hogna lenta


Homalonychus sp.


Tegenaria domestica


Dolomedes albineus


Ctenus cf. hibernalis

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry for the images being gigantic.  I still think they look better than thumbnails.
More:

Phrynus marginemaculatus


Damon diadema


Latrodectus geometricus "dark form"


Hogna carolinensis


Kukulcania cf. hibernalis


Barylestis sp. "Togo"


Latrodectus geometricus 1/8"

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 29, 2016)

Dolomedes triton female due for an enclosure cleaning
	

		
			
		

		
	



Latrodectus variolus MM


Araneus sp.


Phidippus audax


Habronattus sp?


Dolomedes tenebrosus male


Coras sp. which I believe is also the correct identity of the Tegenaria I thought I found


Heteropoda venatoria


Tigrosa helluo


Ctenidae sp. "red fangs" sling

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 3, 2016)

Olios giganteus (L5??)


Latrodectus variolus


Steatoda borealis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (May 3, 2016)

Cool spiders! I have some Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang" slings too, they're tiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (May 3, 2016)

Nice pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 16, 2016)

Heteropoda sp. "Sumatra violet"


Latrodectus geometricus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 19, 2016)

More photos coming soon!  Several ones:

Latrodectus hasselti




Parasteatoda tepidariorum


Hogna lenta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toff202 (May 19, 2016)

It seems that you have the same taste as me  Great pics!


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 30, 2016)

Geolycosa sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Sep 18, 2016)

Geolycosa sp.




Ctenid sp. "red fangs"


Cupiennius salei


Scytodes sp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Toff202 (Sep 18, 2016)

Beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 7, 2016)

Ctenidae sp. Cameroon red fang AD male


Hogna carolinensis with egg sac (likely infertile)


Geolycosa sp. male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 17, 2016)

Latrodectus variolus pair




Latrodectus geometricus


Olios giganteus


Scytodes sp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 27, 2016)

Phidippus regius (2 color forms)






Unknown

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 7, 2016)

Peucetia viridans, Cupiennius salei, and Africactenus poecilus.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Mar 24, 2017)

Holconia insignis 1/2"


Titiotus shantzi


----------



## RTTB (Mar 25, 2017)

Awesome collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 8, 2017)

I'm back!   

Latrodectus tredecimguttatus


Phrynus sp. "Panama"


Heteropoda pingtungensis (I hope I spelled that right)




Holconia insignis (they're gettin bigger!  Almost 1.5")

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 8, 2017)

Phidippus whitmani


Latrodectus tredecimguttatus


Lycosidae sp. Panama


Thanatus sp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Mar 27, 2020)

It’s been a while! I took a break from the hobby but I’ve slowly gotten back into it. Lots of slings right now, I’ll post as they grow older.

Piloctenus haematostoma (this is an older pic that I don’t think I ever posted)


Kukulcania sp.


Dolomedes okefinokensis (dainty old female, probably on her last legs)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice pics!  Wondering if you still have that Phrynus sp. Panama.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Mar 27, 2020)

BobBarley said:


> Nice pics!  Wondering if you still have that Phrynus sp. Panama.


Thanks! Don't have the_ Phrynus_ anymore, I ended up selling them when I left the hobby temporarily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 6, 2020)

I believe the is _Wadotes sp._



_Gladicosa gulosa _female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 7, 2020)

_Peucetia viridians_ female guarding her egg sac



_Barylestis scutatus_ juvenile



_Tigrosa georgicola_ female



_Macroctenus kingsleyi_ female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 9, 2020)

Some local species that I found the other day.

_Callobius bennetti_



_Coras sp.

_

Big _Dolomedes okefinokensis _female unfortunately passed away
_

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 18, 2020)

My last remaining_ Dolomedes okefinokensis_, freshly molted





_Gladicosa gulosa_ male and female before pairing



_Gladicosa gulosa_ male





_Selenops sp.

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Apr 25, 2020)

_Dolomedes triton



Dolomedes tenebrosus

_

I’m not sure what this is, maybe _Tegenaria_? (if you have an ID for it let me know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 3, 2020)

_Salticus scenicus_



_Selenops sp._



_Vonones ornata_. Someone actually told me these are V. sayi. _Opiliones_ experts, feel free to weigh in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (May 24, 2020)

_Dolomedes tenebrosus_ male



_Dolomedes tenebrosus_ female



_Dolomedes triton_ female



_Geolycosa_ _missouriensis_ possible gravid female



_Rabidosa rabida _male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 7, 2020)

_Antrodiaetus sp._



_Dolomedes okefinokensis_ adult female



_Dolomedes triton_ female (1 molt after previous post)



_Phidippus princeps_





_Rabidosa rabida_ mature male



_Rabidosa rabida_ female (either mature or penultimate)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 16, 2020)

_Eresus_ _walckenaeri_ _“yellow ring”_ 1/3”

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 16, 2020)

ReignofInvertebrates said:


> _Salticus scenicus_
> View attachment 342812
> 
> 
> ...


These do appear to be _V. sayi, _since they lack the little spikes on the abdomen/body that is characteristic of _V. ornata_.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 17, 2020)

ReignofInvertebrates said:


> _Dolomedes triton_ female (1 molt after previous post)


Nice.  I had a _Dolomedes triton_ that was rescued from my husband's truck that was in a parking lot.  She seemed to be doing well and molted a few times in my care, but I found her dead last week and was very disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 29, 2020)

_Latrodectus_ _variolus_ female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 5, 2020)

_Cupiennius coccineus_ juvenile





_Piloctenus haematostoma_ juvenile



_Heteropoda tetrica “black”_ juvenile



_Olios_ _sp. “Cameroon gold”_ juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 7, 2020)

_Paragaleodes sp. "Egypt."_ This is a new arrival and unfortunately it looks like it won't live long due to slow speed and general inactivity. Still a fascinating critter to look at.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 7, 2020)

ReignofInvertebrates said:


> _Paragaleodes sp. "Egypt."_ This is a new arrival and unfortunately it looks like it won't live long due to slow speed and general inactivity. Still a fascinating critter to look at.
> View attachment 351846


Great pictures!

Could be preparing for a molt/getting ready to go dormant for the next 6-9 months.

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 7, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Could be preparing for a molt/getting ready to go dormant for the next 6-9 months.
> 
> ...


I’m hoping it’s premolt, some of the legs seem to have gone limp. That’s what’s concerning to me. I don’t have a ton of experience with _Solifugae_ so I’m not real familiar with their hibernation behavior.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 7, 2020)

Not very many people are to be honest, ha ha. @wizentrop and @mantisfan101 seem to be the most knowledgeable in regards to molting/hibernating behavior however.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jul 7, 2020)

Keep it in a small enclosure, I’ve kept mine in a 2 oz deli cup ever since I got it since last summer. Don’t feed it, don’t touch it, do not bother it. Mine is beginning to move into a similar position and it’s still relatively small so I’m assuming it’ll be in premolt soon. Sluggishness is not a bad thing, it’s actually a good thing ime. If it’s frantic and keeps running around, then that’s when you have to worry. Basically give it a small setup and leave it be. If you see it one day with its legs all stretched back behind it and its abdomen stretched out, DO NOT THROW IT OUT. It is in premolt and will stay like that for a month kor so from what I’ve heard

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## wizentrop (Jul 8, 2020)

@ReignofInvertebrates my experience with Paragaleodes is a little different from @mantisfan101's. Before their dormancy, they were active, super active. Digging and shovelling, searching for the perfect spot and constructing their dormancy chamber. Only after they were positioned in their preferred place the sluggishness started, followed by the stretched-back legs and loss of activity. So if it is being sluggish outside of a proper dormancy spot, it's not a good sign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 11, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> Keep it in a small enclosure, I’ve kept mine in a 2 oz deli cup ever since I got it since last summer. Don’t feed it, don’t touch it, do not bother it. Mine is beginning to move into a similar position and it’s still relatively small so I’m assuming it’ll be in premolt soon. Sluggishness is not a bad thing, it’s actually a good thing ime. If it’s frantic and keeps running around, then that’s when you have to worry. Basically give it a small setup and leave it be. If you see it one day with its legs all stretched back behind it and its abdomen stretched out, DO NOT THROW IT OUT. It is in premolt and will stay like that for a month kor so from what I’ve heard





wizentrop said:


> @ReignofInvertebrates my experience with Paragaleodes is a little different from @mantisfan101's. Before their dormancy, they were active, super active. Digging and shovelling, searching for the perfect spot and constructing their dormancy chamber. Only after they were positioned in their preferred place the sluggishness started, followed by the stretched-back legs and loss of activity. So if it is being sluggish outside of a proper dormancy spot, it's not a good sign.


Mine must’ve been in pre-molt when it came in. Right out of the shipping box it was super sluggish and became motionless after a day passed. I kept it another few days out of some naive hope that it was molting but it began to smell and the abdomen was pretty loose so I discarded it. Thanks for the info guys! I definitely want to try this species again eventually.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 20, 2020)

_Dolomedes_ _okefinokensis_ female



_Dolomedes_ _tenebrosus_ female



_Dolomedes_ _triton_ female



_Rabidosa_ _rabida_ male



_Rabidosa_ _rabida_ female



_Heteropoda davidbowie _juvenile
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Mastigoproctus_ _giganteus_ female



_Phidippus princeps_ female



_Phidippus regius_ female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 21, 2020)

I wish I could find more phidippus species besides johnsoni...so cool.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 29, 2020)

_Heteropoda tetrica "black" _male



_Heteropoda tetrica "black"_ female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 4, 2020)

_Cupiennius coccineus _mature male



_Cupiennius coccineus_ mature female





_Phrynus barbadensis_ freshly molted juvenile

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 7, 2020)

_Eresus_ _walckenaeri_ _“orange ring.”_ I had heard so much about how these are slow growers but mine have doubled in size in two months.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 23, 2020)

_Piloctenus_ _haematostoma_ female

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 23, 2020)

Great thread!! Speaking of trues, my Rabidosa rabida male went through a post ultimate molt! And isn’t acting like it’s going down hill at all. Have any of yours done the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 23, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Great thread!! Speaking of trues, my Rabidosa rabida male went through a post ultimate molt! And isn’t acting like it’s going down hill at all. Have any of yours done the same?


That’s interesting! I had 2 males left. One of them just passed away a few days ago. The other is still chugging along but hasn’t molted yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 23, 2020)

ReignofInvertebrates said:


> That’s interesting! I had 2 males left. One of them just passed away a few days ago. The other is still chugging along but hasn’t molted yet.


Yeah I totally wasn’t expecting it as he got fed very sparsely after post ultimate molt, but molted again to my surprise a few months later. How long did yours live after post ultimate?


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Aug 23, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yeah I totally wasn’t expecting it as he got fed very sparsely after post ultimate molt, but molted again to my surprise a few months later. How long did yours live after post ultimate?


I can’t remember for sure but I believe the one that died matured in May.


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 23, 2020)

M


ReignofInvertebrates said:


> I can’t remember for sure but I believe the one that died matured in May.


Gotcha, if I remember correctly mine matured mid-late April and then had post ultimate the end of July. I’m very surprised it’s still alive lol


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Sep 11, 2020)

_Heteropoda davidbowie_ mature female



_Phrynus_ _whitei

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Sep 16, 2020)

_Hogna sp. “Arizona”_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 7, 2020)

_Eresus walckenaeri “Orange Ring”_ mature male



_Hogna_ _schmitzi_ juvenile male



_Lycosa_ _poliostoma_ juvenile

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 23, 2020)

_Phrynus_ _whitei_, suspected female. I’ve got a group of these in a breeding tank right now, hoping for some success!



_Phidippus_ _regius_ male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Nov 11, 2020)

_Hogna_ _schmitzi_ male



_Hogna_ _schmitzi_ female



_Kukulcania_ _hibernalis _female_ 



Latrodectus bishopi _female



_Latrodectus_ _hesperus_ female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Nov 30, 2020)

_Hogna_ _miami_ male 



_Hogna_ _miami_ female



_Olios sp. “Cameroon Gold”_ female

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 3, 2020)

_Cupiennius getazi _RCF male



_Cupiennius getazi _RCF female



_cf. Eremobates sp._



_Plectreurys sp. female_



_Ummidia sp. "Arizona" _male



_Ummidia sp. "Arizona"_ female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 16, 2021)

_Hogna schmitzi _male



_Lycosa_ _poliostoma_ male



_Ancylometes_ _bogotensis_ male

Reactions: Like 5


----------

